# Insurance? Recommendations?



## FourPaws (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi everyone: 
We've been advised to get insurance for our wonderful new puppy. I've been told that some people get emergency coverage only. Others get a broader plan. I've heard of Trupanion, VPI, the ASPCA, etc. Some say that certain programs are better for potential Havanese problems than others. Earlier posts on this topic are over a year old and said that companies have been bought, are unstable etc. 
Currently, what suggestions does everyone have? thanks much!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I have Healthy Paws. They don't offer coverage for routine exams. Some people don't believe that it's necessary, but it gives me peace of mind to have it just in case.
http://www.healthypawspetinsurance.com/

I shopped around and those that offer wellness plans (AKC, etc.) are very expensive.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*We also have Healthy Paws,after checking out all others we choose this company,my son has Healthy Paws to.*


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have Healthy Paws too. Only had to file one small claim so far (not that I'm complaining), but they were very prompt.


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

I have VPI for $57/month. It covers everything.to include routine exams. They had cheaper plans, but I wanted full coverage.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

We recently got VPI as my husbands work actually offers it in thier 'benefits' package!!
I think they take out $47 (?) a month and we opted to have the maitenence care as well as the emergency. If we don't think it's a good value, we'll drop it next year.
Sent in our first claim a couple weeks ago, time will tell how well they reimburse...


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

We have PetPlan for both of our guys- I think it's like $500 or so a year for both of them... this is with a $200 deductible and 90% coverage for any illnesses. No well care coverage.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tammy, I am so envious your DH's company offers it as a benefit. 

We have VPI and have never regretted it. If purchased as a puppy with no pre-existing conditions it is actually very reasonable. I think we pay $24 per dog for illness and emergency(I don't think our specific plan exists anymore, but we are grandfathered) Cash got dearly Ill six months after enrolling and we had $3500 in drs bills... VPI reimbursed us $2200. So it has paid for itself. We have had other claims through the years and I have always found them good to work with. 

That being said. I would ask your vet who they like and know, as insurance is paid by diagnosis. And if your vet knows how an insurance plan works they can help you get the most out of it. 

Many say... You are better putting aside the premium money in an account yourself for an emergency... But I find it easier to pay the premium than coming up with an extra $3500 all at once.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been considering insurance now that I have two. I was just quoted about $40 /month accident and illness from Embrace Pet Insurance suggested by my vet. Is anyone familiar with them?


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

My vet also recommended Embrace pet insurance. I am also interested in hearing any info on them. Also, got the same quote.


----------

